# chriscustom:



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Still waiting on the link sausage recipe. If you've posted it, I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry Bro, I'll get it for you. I been busy ..............hunting


----------

